# Charakteroptimierung



## Uruktar (20. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag, meine Frage wäre : 

Wird daran gearbeitet die alten Modelle for Orcs, Tauren ect. zu überarbeiten ? Gibt es dazu einen Zeitplan ? Sind die derzeit neu gestalteten NPC´s Garrosch, Thrall ect. ein Anhaltspunkt für die zukünftige Charaktergestaltsoptimierung ? 

MfG 
Uruktar ( Orcfan )


----------



## Elenenedh (20. Oktober 2011)

Uruktar schrieb:


> Guten Tag, meine Frage wäre :
> 
> Wird daran gearbeitet die alten Modelle for Orcs, Tauren ect. zu überarbeiten ? Gibt es dazu einen Zeitplan ? Sind die derzeit neu gestalteten NPC´s Garrosch, Thrall ect. ein Anhaltspunkt für die zukünftige Charaktergestaltsoptimierung ?
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das soll in den Fragen-Thread zur Blizzcon. Ich habe die Frage verschoben.


----------

